# At last! Heeeeeeee's Here



## gulmiguel (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, I know that it's not much. However, for me, I'm ecstatically happy to see that Th3ory ROM even has a new section up in the forums. This can only mean awesome stuff to come. Welcome oh learned master and THANK YOU!!!


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

moved to general. please keep the dev forums for rom/kernel releases only.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

He had or has a ROM on droidrazr. Com or somewhere that I flashed called slic3, but I boot looped unfortunately. I just got my replacement today. So I will definitely await fxz file before I flash again. That was a horrible experience. First time for boot loops for me


----------

